# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  بیداری 5 صبح و سروصدا!

## Mina_medicine

سلام
1- بچه ها چیکار کنم بنظرتون که ساعت 5_6 بیدار بشم؟
من الان یه هفته اس عادت کردم به ساعت 7 صبح بیدار شدن و 11 شب خوابیدن ظهرم یه ساعتی میخوابم.
دوست دارم صبح ها زودتر بیدار بشم.
7 که بیدار میشم صبحونه و قهوه و اینا 8 شروع میکنم
هرچی تلاش میکنم زودتر نمیتونم بیدار شم
دوست دارم زود بیدار شم هم نماز بخونم هم بعدش درسو شروع کنم.
2- یه سوال دیگه من دوساله تو این اتاقی که الان هستم درس میخونم
واقعا خستم شدم از این اتاق و دوست دارم تو هال یا سالن اصلی خونه درس بخونم اما رفت و امد مامان بابام هست و گاهیم صدای صحبتشون یه ذره تمرکزمو بهم میزنه
کتابخونه ام محیطشو دوست ندارم مخصوصا این روزا که هم کرونا هست هم بخاطر امتحانات ترم شلوغه.
پیشنهادتون چیه؟

----------


## sis.b

سلام صبحا واسه نماز صبح بیدارشو تا وضوی بگیری خواب از سرت میپره
اگه اتاق دیگه ای دارین وسایل و میزتو ببر تو اون اتاق یکم تنوع شه

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> سلام
> 1- بچه ها چیکار کنم بنظرتون که ساعت 5_6 بیدار بشم؟
> من الان یه هفته اس عادت کردم به ساعت 7 صبح بیدار شدن و 11 شب خوابیدن ظهرم یه ساعتی میخوابم.
> دوست دارم صبح ها زودتر بیدار بشم.
> 7 که بیدار میشم صبحونه و قهوه و اینا 8 شروع میکنم
> هرچی تلاش میکنم زودتر نمیتونم بیدار شم
> دوست دارم زود بیدار شم هم نماز بخونم هم بعدش درسو شروع کنم.
> 2- یه سوال دیگه من دوساله تو این اتاقی که الان هستم درس میخونم
> واقعا خستم شدم از این اتاق و دوست دارم تو هال یا سالن اصلی خونه درس بخونم اما رفت و امد مامان بابام هست و گاهیم صدای صحبتشون یه ذره تمرکزمو بهم میزنه
> ...



سلام
بعضضی سوالات میبینم اینجا ، انگار اومدن پیش دعانویس بهشون راه حل بده یا دعا بنویسه مشکلشون حل بشه  :Yahoo (1): 
آخه دخترخوب ، نقشه خونه شما رو که من بلد نیستم ، ببین میتونی اتاقتو عوض کنی یا نه ، تونستی بکن ، نتونستی دکوراسیون اتاقتو جابجا کن واس تنوع
زودتر هم نمیخواد بیدار بشی ، همین الان 7 بیدار میشی تا 11 ، خیلی هم خوبه
الکی زندگیو سخت نکن واس خودت.

----------


## wonshower

روزی چن ساعت میخونی. من۶/۳۰بلندمیشم بازم به ۱۲ساعت به زورمیرسم

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام
> 1- بچه ها چیکار کنم بنظرتون که ساعت 5_6 بیدار بشم؟
> من الان یه هفته اس عادت کردم به ساعت 7 صبح بیدار شدن و 11 شب خوابیدن ظهرم یه ساعتی میخوابم.
> دوست دارم صبح ها زودتر بیدار بشم.
> 7 که بیدار میشم صبحونه و قهوه و اینا 8 شروع میکنم
> هرچی تلاش میکنم زودتر نمیتونم بیدار شم
> دوست دارم زود بیدار شم هم نماز بخونم هم بعدش درسو شروع کنم.
> 2- یه سوال دیگه من دوساله تو این اتاقی که الان هستم درس میخونم
> واقعا خستم شدم از این اتاق و دوست دارم تو هال یا سالن اصلی خونه درس بخونم اما رفت و امد مامان بابام هست و گاهیم صدای صحبتشون یه ذره تمرکزمو بهم میزنه
> ...


میتونی هر روز یه ربع یا نیم ساعت از تایم بیداریت کم کنی تا به تایم موردنظرت برسی (اگه تغییر یهویی واست سخته !)

واسه محیط هم میتونی دکوراسیون اتاقت رو تغییر بدی . من خودم همینکارو انجام میدم واسه تنوع ..یا از اتاق سایر افراد خانوادم استفاده میکنم ،خیلی هم تاثیر گذاره اتفاقا در بهبود روند مطالعه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali13791379

> سلام صبحا واسه نماز صبح بیدارشو تا وضوی بگیری خواب از سرت میپره
> اگه اتاق دیگه ای دارین وسایل و میزتو ببر تو اون اتاق یکم تنوع شه


اومدیم طرف مسلمون نبود

----------


## Shiva80

سلام 
درباره ساعت خوابت منم الان ساعت خوابم ریخته بهم ۷ بیدار میشم ولی قبلا حدود ۶ بیدار میشدم  اونم یه نفر تو سایت قلمچی گفته بود صدای خودتو ضبط کن اینجوری (ساعت شیشه ۶۰ روز تا کنکور بیشتر نمونده) و بزار روی آلارمت. من خودم  اوایل ۹ بیدار میشدم با این کار تونستم ۶ پاشم(البته متاسفانه الان واسم جواب نمیده  :Yahoo (4): )
در مورد خسته کننده بودن اتاقت میتونی هر از گاهی رو پشت بوم بخونی هوا الان عالیه خیلی میچسبه روحیه ات هم عوض میشه 
موفق باشی

----------


## Mina_medicine

> سلام 
> درباره ساعت خوابت منم الان ساعت خوابم ریخته بهم ۷ بیدار میشم ولی قبلا حدود ۶ بیدار میشدم  اونم یه نفر تو سایت قلمچی گفته بود صدای خودتو ضبط کن اینجوری (ساعت شیشه ۶۰ روز تا کنکور بیشتر نمونده) و بزار روی آلارمت. من خودم  اوایل ۹ بیدار میشدم با این کار تونستم ۶ پاشم(البته متاسفانه الان واسم جواب نمیده )
> در مورد خسته کننده بودن اتاقت میتونی هر از گاهی رو پشت بوم بخونی هوا الان عالیه خیلی میچسبه روحیه ات هم عوض میشه 
> موفق باشی


 آره منم شنیدم درمورد اینکه صدای خودتو ضبط کنی ولی الان یادم رفته بود خوب شد یاداوری کردی.
مورد بعدی که گفتی
 :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4): 
صدای منو از بوشهر میشنوید
اینجا ساعت 6 صبح شرجی است همراه با نسیم گرم تر
احتمالا بعد ده دقیقه بالای پشت بوم نشستن باید مستقیم برم حموم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> اومدیم طرف مسلمون نبود


اگه تاپیکو کامل خونده باشین
خودم نوشتم دوس دارم بعد نماز شروع کنم به خوندن
ینی مسلمونم دیگه  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> میتونی هر روز یه ربع یا نیم ساعت از تایم بیداریت کم کنی تا به تایم موردنظرت برسی (اگه تغییر یهویی واست سخته !)
> 
> واسه محیط هم میتونی دکوراسیون اتاقت رو تغییر بدی . من خودم همینکارو انجام میدم واسه تنوع ..یا از اتاق سایر افراد خانوادم استفاده میکنم ،خیلی هم تاثیر گذاره اتفاقا در بهبود روند مطالعه


دیگه کم مونده حموم و دستشویی و آشپزخونه رو امتحان کنم واسه درس خوندن  :Yahoo (4): 
چون همه اتاقارو امتحان کردم واسه یکی دوماه
حتی خونه خواهر و برادرامم امتحان کردم واسه چند ماه
ولی فکر کنم همین هال بهتر باشه چون این مدت خسته شدم زود خوابم میگیره یا میخوام وقت تلفی کنم
اگه تو دید پدر مادر باشم این چیزا کم میشن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> روزی چن ساعت میخونی. من۶/۳۰بلندمیشم بازم به ۱۲ساعت به زورمیرسم


بین 8 تا 10 ساعت
بعضی روزام 2_3 بعضی روزام 11
ولی میخوام منظم کنم همه چیزو

----------


## Mina_medicine

> سلام
> بعضضی سوالات میبینم اینجا ، انگار اومدن پیش دعانویس بهشون راه حل بده یا دعا بنویسه مشکلشون حل بشه 
> آخه دخترخوب ، نقشه خونه شما رو که من بلد نیستم ، ببین میتونی اتاقتو عوض کنی یا نه ، تونستی بکن ، نتونستی دکوراسیون اتاقتو جابجا کن واس تنوع
> زودتر هم نمیخواد بیدار بشی ، همین الان 7 بیدار میشی تا 11 ، خیلی هم خوبه
> الکی زندگیو سخت نکن واس خودت.


حالا شما خون خودت رو کثیف نکن آروم باش  :Yahoo (4): 
چشم : )))

----------


## Mina_medicine

> سلام صبحا واسه نماز صبح بیدارشو تا وضوی بگیری خواب از سرت میپره
> اگه اتاق دیگه ای دارین وسایل و میزتو ببر تو اون اتاق یکم تنوع شه


ممنون از پیامتون
فکر خیلی خوبیه  :Yahoo (1):  ^_^

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> اومدیم طرف مسلمون نبود


حالا میشد اینم اینقدر رک نگی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> دیگه کم مونده حموم و دستشویی و آشپزخونه رو امتحان کنم واسه درس خوندن 
> چون همه اتاقارو امتحان کردم واسه یکی دوماه
> حتی خونه خواهر و برادرامم امتحان کردم واسه چند ماه
> ولی فکر کنم همین هال بهتر باشه چون این مدت خسته شدم زود خوابم میگیره یا میخوام وقت تلفی کنم
> اگه تو دید پدر مادر باشم این چیزا کم میشن


امیدوارم هال ، آخرین مکان برای درس خوندن کنکوریت باشه  :Yahoo (4): )))
موفق میشی انشالله *-*

----------


## Shiva80

> آره منم شنیدم درمورد اینکه صدای خودتو ضبط کنی ولی الان یادم رفته بود خوب شد یاداوری کردی.
> مورد بعدی که گفتی
>   
> صدای منو از بوشهر میشنوید
> اینجا ساعت 6 صبح شرجی است همراه با نسیم گرم تر
> احتمالا بعد ده دقیقه بالای پشت بوم نشستن باید مستقیم برم حموم


خب قبول دارم گرمه  :Yahoo (5): حق داری  اینجا هوا خوبه اخه

----------


## amin278

> سلام
> 1- بچه ها چیکار کنم بنظرتون که ساعت 5_6 بیدار بشم؟
> من الان یه هفته اس عادت کردم به ساعت 7 صبح بیدار شدن و 11 شب خوابیدن ظهرم یه ساعتی میخوابم.
> دوست دارم صبح ها زودتر بیدار بشم.
> 7 که بیدار میشم صبحونه و قهوه و اینا 8 شروع میکنم
> هرچی تلاش میکنم زودتر نمیتونم بیدار شم
> دوست دارم زود بیدار شم هم نماز بخونم هم بعدش درسو شروع کنم.
> 2- یه سوال دیگه من دوساله تو این اتاقی که الان هستم درس میخونم
> واقعا خستم شدم از این اتاق و دوست دارم تو هال یا سالن اصلی خونه درس بخونم اما رفت و امد مامان بابام هست و گاهیم صدای صحبتشون یه ذره تمرکزمو بهم میزنه
> ...


سلام
اولا شب رو حتما باید زودتر از ساعت 11 بخوابید تا تمرکز داشته باشید
وگرنه تمرکز شما کم خواهد بود و سحر خیزی شما بی نتیجه خواهد بود
اینکار یک نیروی محرکه کوچکی میخواد + اراده و تحمل بی خوابی
به زور هم که شده بیدار شید و به خواب غلبه کنید بعد یک هفته عادت خواهید کرد و کم کم بخاطر تطبیق ذهن شما با شرایط بجای تحمل بی خوابی با علاقه و انرژی بیشتری بیدار خواهید شد.
ضمنا موقع نماز صبح هم التماس دعا داریم...
*علی یارتون...
*

----------


## Mr.Moein

برنامهalarmy رو نصب کن گزینه های متنوعی واسه بیدار کردن داره میتونی حالت مساعل ریاضیش کنی بیست سی تا مسعله محاسباتی ریاضی حل کنی خوابت مییپره

----------


## aylarix

> اومدیم طرف مسلمون نبود


حالا مگه فقط مسلمونا نماز میخونن😂

----------

